#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Data connection to excel from another excel workbook

## cmorten82

sorry if I posted this question i the wrong place, I wasn't really sure where to go with this.

I have an Excel spreadsheet that has a data connection to another Excel spreadsheet. currently the entire data set gets pulled in to that spreadsheet but I would like to specify what data gets pulled in and what columns get pulled in. I am familiar with doing a data connection to MS Access and then being able to specify in the command text like below:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


The data that is being pulled in was originally from Access but I am testing some new ideas and I am not sure how to acheive the same results when the table comes from another excel file instead of a query in Access. I basically want to achieve the above only in the "FROM"  section it is changed an Excel workbook named "TEST" and in that workbook the table is on a tab named "Data" so I gues the "FROM" would be "Data" not "q-IBMSDATA". If I can achieve this the next thing I would like to accomplish is pulling in whatever UCODE is specified in Cell A1.

----------


## pjwhitfield

It is actually the same however you use the column headings as your filednames

eg




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Will take the matching data from those columns in the customers tab

----------


## cmorten82

got it!!  :Smilie: Thank you!!

----------

